# Employee Requirements



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

What do you expect from your employees? Not the technical abilities, but rather the untangables.

I expect - a fair days work for a fair days pay
- honesty
- loyalty
- a conciencious work behavior
- hopefully a desire to better themselves - but not necessary

I may be being unrealistic here. :no:

These are just some that come to mind. Looking for input.

Thanks, as I am putting together a list for interviewing new employees.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Some of the things that I hope to find in a potential employee (I wouldn't expect everything on the list, but sure try to find the best combination that fits the available position):


Positive attitude
Dependability
Self-confidence
Self control
Competence
Leadership qualities
Ability to think outside the box
Team player
Quality minded
Responsible
Results oriented
Organization
Persistence
Likable
Good people skills
Enthusiastic
Good morals
Good ethics, including good work ethics
Good trouble shooting skills


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I always tell guys there are three general rules for continued employment.
1) show up
2) on time
3) be prepared to work

Everything else is a bonus. I don't think I have ever fired someone who met all three of these rules. Sure its nice to have dedication, desire, and loyalty etc., but I am happy starting with the basics


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't forget CLEAN

They're going into people's houses representing YOUR company. Nobody is going to stay clean and smellin' good all day long (and if they did, they probably aren't doing much "work"), but at least SHOW UP clean and not smelling like a smokehouse/sh**house/etc....take a shower, is what I'm getting at, lol.


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

I can tell by 2 easy steps:
1. I go for a walk with them, if they keep up easily to me, they walk fast, have things to do and are interested in getting things done: initiative.
2. give them an extension cord to tie. If they wrap it around their arm, they're out. It doesn't have to be my way, but it can't be a stupid way: intellect.
END TRANSMISION.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

katoman said:


> Not the technical abilities


I don't see what else you can go by in an interview. You can ask them technical questions to see if they actually know what they claim they know. But as far as loyalty, honesty, work behavior, and ambition; well, you don't know them, I don't see how you would tell. 

And remember as you are looking for what they can offer you, they will be looking at what you will offer them. My theory is that if you treat the person right as far as pay incentives in the form of bonuses, opportunity to work their way up, employee reviews every six months to let them know where their future is with the company, discuss their pay and what they can do to earn more. Offer them all those things and you will see the things you are asking for out of your employees.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

First thing is I have to like the guy.
That gives him a fighting chance. If I can't get along with someone, no matter how talented, you are down the road. There are enough problems on a job without having an employee I can't stand. Just the way it is. Take it or leave it.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

No liars, clean & presentable, willing and able to learn, good work ethic & manners and we are golden - I can teach the rest


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

Someone I like is one of the top three. Along with knowing the appropriate use of a cell phone (no texting or non-emergency calls on my clock) and problem solving. I'm trying to teach my 18 yr old son that I'm paying him to do a job not tell me why it can't be done. Most of the time, I can do the job myself in about half the time it took him to tell me why it can't be done.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

excellencee said:


> I'm trying to teach my 18 yr old son that I'm paying him to do a job not tell me why it can't be done. Most of the time, I can do the job myself in about half the time it took him to tell me why it can't be done.


Amazing isn't it! :laughing:


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wayfarer Doors said:


> I can tell by 2 easy steps:
> 
> 2. give them an extension cord to tie. If they wrap it around their arm, they're out. It doesn't have to be my way, but it can't be a stupid way: intellect.
> END TRANSMISION.


Darn you wouldn't hire me. So why is wrapping it around your arm the stupid way?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Wayfarer Doors said:


> I can tell by 2 easy steps:
> 1. I go for a walk with them, if they keep up easily to me, they walk fast, have things to do and are interested in getting things done: initiative.
> 2. give them an extension cord to tie. If they wrap it around their arm, they're out. It doesn't have to be my way, but it can't be a stupid way: intellect.
> END TRANSMISION.


 Ummm... I would *love* to hear your "smart" way of wrapping an extension cord. I wrap it like rope, the *first step* of which is wrapping it around my arm.

I doubt your method is either tighter or faster, but hey, maybe. 

So let's hear it.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Mine are pretty simple I think.

*They must be honest.* I don't mind paying for an hour here and there for someone to learn/get better, or redo a screw up; but don't collect my money for azz-draggin, phone talkin, long lunchin, standing around tool holdin & philosofizin.

*They must communicate.* Don't let their problem become my problem, I can work around their problem maybe even help, but only *if* they tell me about it.

*They must be reliable.* Say what they will do and do what they say they will, show up, on time, etc.

*Come to work.* Want to make something of their day/the job/their life; clock watching foot draggers, McDonalds wants you.

*Have and get tools.* This is important, I don't expect the folks I get to roll up with a trailer stacked with everything, that's my end; but they need to have transportation & personal tools; and if they don't they better be focused on how fast they can get-em. You get to ask to borrow a hammer/pencil/tape/paint brush/5in1 till the first pay check. After that either they are about being a craftsman or they are just killing time on my dime waiting for McDonalds to call about the fry cook position.

*Desiring and able to learn.* If they don't have this, they *should* get that fry cook position.

That's probably about it.

This is more of "first week/keeping a worker" set, as far as hiring, what references, what tools, answer some technical questions, and open ended questions about past work, where they want to get to. Though honestly that first week is what it's all about.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Someone who isnt afraid to ask for help if they cant do something. Obviously you want someone with the skills to do absolutely everything you need done, but that doesnt always happen. There are times when something is new or difficult for everyone and I cant get mad at them if they ask what is the right way to do something. I can get mad if they dont ask, guess, and do it wrong.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Ummm... I would *love* to hear your "smart" way of wrapping an extension cord. I wrap it like rope, the *first step* of which is wrapping it around my arm.
> 
> I doubt your method is either tighter or faster, but hey, maybe.
> 
> So let's hear it.


Hold it in your hand and wrap it in larger circles, that way there are less kinks when you unroll it.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Wayfarer Doors said:


> give them an extension cord to tie. If they wrap it around their arm, they're out. It doesn't have to be my way, but it can't be a stupid way: intellect.
> END TRANSMISION.


 
I wouldn't make the cut. Keeping hoses and cords "neat" is my downfall. They are a always a tangled mess. I don't know why, but we all have our short commings.


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wayfarer Doors said:


> I can tell by 2 easy steps:
> 1. I go for a walk with them, if they keep up easily to me, they walk fast, have things to do and are interested in getting things done: initiative.
> 2. give them an extension cord to tie. If they wrap it around their arm, they're out. It doesn't have to be my way, but it can't be a stupid way: intellect.
> END TRANSMISION.



I like the first, but the second makes you sound like a micro-managing, PIA to work for. I mean that as constructively as possible.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Hold it in your hand and wrap it in larger circles, that way there are less kinks when you unroll it.


Not only that, but quality extension cords and air hoses have a certain 'rythem' to them. they will coil up nicely and neatly if coiled a certain way, you do this by holding the one end in one hand, and feeding it with the other, making sure to twist the cord/hose as you go as to keep the figure 8's out of the loop. Not only does this cut down on time the next time you go to use it, but it keeps wear and tear to a minimum, and, less chances of it failing when you need it most.

However it is always important to buy quality air lines and extension cords... which make this process ALOT easier....


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

They have to get along with my guys.

If they are slow they will get run over.

If they are sensitive they'll get eaten alive.

If they just dont want to work that they will get pushed out real quick.

They tend to quit before I need to even think about it.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I don't eliminate anyone for the cord/hose rolling but that is indeed something that I take very seriously also. In fact that is one of the first things that you learn on my crew. 

But overall there are only a few things that I require:

1. Someone that I don't have to be responsible for. I usually require everyone to have their own transportation and tools. If they need a ride every once in a while, I'll probably get them or send one of my guys to get them but I expect them to find their way to work even if it means taking public transportation. I don't mind helping my employees but if I have to bail them out of jail regularly, loan them money until payday every other week, or for whatever reason have to listen to some sob story about why they don't have tools, lunch money, or any other life complication as to why they can't stand on their own two feet, I have no use for them. Also, If I give them the address to the jobsite, I expect them to figure out how to get there. I am not giving out turn-by-turn directions or guiding them in if they get lost. I'll probably give them special directions if the site is way off the beaten path or there is some sort of weird procedure to get on the property.

2. Someone who can check their opinions and previous experiences at the door. Sometimes when I have to "tap dance" to keep a HO or a commercial client happy, I don't need them to tell me, "Oh, I wouldn't take that remark from that schmuck!" or if I have to change up a procedure I don't need someone butting heads with me saying, "We didn't do it that way at XYZ Construction!" If they want to do things their way, they need to go start their own company.

3. Someone who works more and talks less. Having conversations on the jobsite helps morale and makes the day go by faster but there isn't anything worse than a situation where the employee talks more than he works or slows down progress because 3 guys are about to pick up a sheet of drywall and the 4th guy is turned around talking to someone from another crew.

4. Appreciative people who give more and expect less. If you think that the world, the internet, or my company for that matter owes you something because you show up for work on time, you need not apply. Also, if I help you get to the next level in life because you are struggling, I don't expect you to have your hand out every time you have a personal challenge, roadblock or complication. And if I give you a gift, accept it as such and don't hold me accountable for it not being everything that you thought it should be. Like for instance, I gave an employee one of my old cell phones because he was struggling financially and needed one for staying in contact with his family and with me for work related stuff, emergencies, etc. The account was still active so there wasn't anything that he had to do but charge it up. After a week of having it he started complaining about the phone not having a decent camera, ring tones, screen savers, wallpaper, etc.:wallbash: so he asked me if I had another iPhone like the one I gave to another employee. He figured that it wasn't fair and that what I do for one employee I should do for all.:laughing:

5. They have to hustle and move with a sense of purpose. If they drag their feet when they walk, if they slouch when they stand, if they stand around with their hands in their pocket when there is something that they could be doing or for whatever reason they need a size 13 to the posterior, to get them going, they need not apply.


----------

